# USB Headsets stop working after 10-30 minutes



## corehazard (Apr 4, 2013)

My sound quits after about 10-30 minutes after playing Far Cry 2 and CS:GO for 20-30 minutes. There are no symptoms of any kind before the sound stops working. It works just fine when I exit to windows and relaunch the games. In CS:GO changing the speaker configuration from headphones to 2 speakers or any other configuration fixes the problem, though it recurs anywhere from 10-30 minutes later. In Far Cry 2 which doesn't have any options beyond adjusting volume, I have to relaunch the game and all is well for 20-30 minutes. I'm running a fresh installation of Windows 7 and have tried different USB headsets (Logitech H 390 and Arctic P531) both of which give me the same issue. Can anyone please help me solve this issue?


----------



## xvi (Apr 4, 2013)

First thing that comes to mind is the audio buffer, but that usually just corrupts the sound. Does this happen just listening to music? Is it specific to games?

Always hated USB headsets, personally.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 4, 2013)

It could also be that the computer is set to disable USB to save power. You want to double check her power settings to ensure USB is not disabled as a power saving option.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It could also be that the computer is set to disable USB to save power. You want to double check her power settings to ensure USB is not disabled as a power saving option.



I was thinking this as well.


----------



## corehazard (Apr 4, 2013)

TheLaughingMan said:


> It could also be that the computer is set to disable USB to save power. You want to double check her power settings to ensure USB is not disabled as a power saving option.



I have fixed the problem, by updating my motherboards' BIOS.  All the audio dropouts/jittering is now gone.  Thanks for the advice


----------

